# Planning on wethering these fellas… Any reason not to?



## brett (Sep 3, 2013)

Sorry ahead of time for these terrible pictures. But these little dudes are active and hard to get pictures of. I figured it would at least be good to see their coloring even if you can't tell much about conformation from these awkward shots. But, based on their genetics is there any reason to try to sell these guys are bucklings? I was planning on castrating them and selling them as pets. I am new to goats and mostly in it for milk for the family. I did try to get quality goats to start though and I know their sire is a good quality buck and mom's production is outstanding thus far. I am just trying to learn a bit more about pedigrees and genetics so I can properly place the kids as pets or as part of someone's program.

This is dad: ALGEDI FARM SS CAPTAIN KID http://toaheedliinii.weebly.com/herdsires.html

And mom: CAMANNA RC MAGIC CADENCE
http://toaheedliinii.weebly.com/senior-does.html (at the bottom under "reference does"


----------



## Twink90 (Dec 21, 2013)

Oh my I would love to own one of these little bucks !!! I adore the spots & tri color they have! What breed are they?


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

Hold the bands and don't you wether those boys just yet...you have a nicely appraised sire there and a dam with a friggin huge udder AND the boys are flashy...one definitely looks like he might have pretty good topline going there too. In your case I would offer them as "flashy bucks with good milk genetics" and ask $350-400 a piece (depends on your area...oregon market is saturdated for ex.,,,indiana market no so much). Wait to see them grow out a bit...you can always reduce the price. If someone is interested in them as wethers let them place a reservation pending their sale as a buck at full price...then, when they are a little older you can either sell them as wethers for $75-100 or sell them as bucks full price.


----------



## brett (Sep 3, 2013)

Thanks for the quick responses. Unfortunately, I am in Oregon (at least regarding the market). There are a ton of Nigerian farms out here. But, thank you for your thoughts about the little guys. Next month I am taking a class on goat conformation so I can be of more service to myself when making these decisions. But, as I mentioned before, I did try to start my little herd with goats from good breeders. And, just from my experience with mom, I appreciate the disposition she offers up, not to mention that huge udder 

She had four kids and so far they have been dam-raised. I am not sure I will do that in the future (will maybe try to bottle raise a couple just to provide some relief for her) but I just got back from a check up for all at the vet this morning and she is providing enough milk for four hungry, healthy kids with the amount she produces. 

I'll try to sell them as bucks first. If they can improve someone's program I'd love to see her genetics carry on. She's my favorite and a sweet gal so I am sort of biased. 

Thanks again.


----------



## brett (Sep 3, 2013)

Sorry to miss the question in the first post. They are Nigerian Dwarf goats. Both mom and dad are registered with the ADGA. These guys are not yet, it will depend on if they are pets or go as bucklings.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

From what I see of the sire and dam, if the kids don't have any obvious conformation faults, they would be buck quality here. Nice pedigree on that sire, dam has a nice udder. They should make nice bucklings. It's refreshing seeing a nigerian dwarf breeder really putting some thought into whether or not to keep a buckling intact. :hi5: So many leave their bucklings intact that shouldn't be intact. Breeders should be picky. Good for you!

I would probably offer them as bucks from what I can tell here, but the market is so flooded, you could go either way...or wether them and keep those good genetics to yourself. Something else to keep in mind, the more bucklings you sell intact, the easier your herd's bloodlines and genetics will be accessible through other breeders. Sometimes that will effect your kid sales in the future if your herd genetics can be purchased from other breeders. A buck can service a huge amount of does in one season so it's better to be safe than sorry when selling adult bucks or buck kids.


----------



## brett (Sep 3, 2013)

Another good point! I had not thought of that…

I honestly had not considering even advertising them as bucklings until mom started getting sore from so much abuse nursing. Then I started thinking about possibly testing the waters to see if I could not even find one a home earlier than 8-weeks (when I was/am planning to castrate) just to get mom a little reprieve from so many kids. 

I am holding on to the one doeling. I think she is a doll and I knew enough about their good genes to think she'd be a good addition to our tiny herd. 

Here is a picture of the girl:


----------



## Taffy (Dec 9, 2011)

Hold off on wethering as long as possible. Urinary Calculi (UC) is a big issue with wethers and is made worse by banding at a young age.

You have some great bloodlines. I would advertise the kids at the NWODGA Conference next month (I assume that is where you are attending the goat conformation class). You could also still get an ad in the conference catalog. Deadline for placing an ad is February 1st. A business card ad is only $10. Contact Lori Townsend about the ad: [email protected]


----------



## dayofthunder (Aug 23, 2013)

They are beautiful. Love the markings.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If I have bucklings worthy of being a buck, I offer them as bucks for 8 weeks. Then when I am ready to wean and if they aren't sold, I wether them and sell them as wethers. We are saturated in Ohio too so I don't try and hang on to them as bucks. Wethers sell quickly here.


----------



## brett (Sep 3, 2013)

More good advice! Thanks. I like the idea of advertising at NWODGA (that's the one!) and also just advertising them as bucks for a set amount of time and then wethering them. They are sweet little dudes who would make great pets so that would be a bonus for someone as well. I was planning on castrating at 8 weeks because of the urinary tract issue (we lost a pygmy to that when I was a kid) so that's a good time span.


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

hallsthirdacrefarm said:


> Hold the bands and don't you wether those boys just yet...you have a nicely appraised sire there and a dam with a friggin huge udder AND the boys are flashy...one definitely looks like he might have pretty good topline going there too. In your case I would offer them as "flashy bucks with good milk genetics" and ask $350-400 a piece (depends on your area...oregon market is saturdated for ex.,,,indiana market no so much). Wait to see them grow out a bit...you can always reduce the price. If someone is interested in them as wethers let them place a reservation pending their sale as a buck at full price...then, when they are a little older you can either sell them as wethers for $75-100 or sell them as bucks full price.


Agreed, 100%.


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

brett said:


> More good advice! Thanks. I like the idea of advertising at NWODGA (that's the one!) and also just advertising them as bucks for a set amount of time and then wethering them. They are sweet little dudes who would make great pets so that would be a bonus for someone as well. I was planning on castrating at 8 weeks because of the urinary tract issue (we lost a pygmy to that when I was a kid) so that's a good time span.


I believe what Taffy was saying was that if possible you should wait even longer than 8 weeks to whether?


----------



## dance4emily (Jan 20, 2014)

So cute!!pretty kids!


----------



## Tapsmom (Sep 20, 2011)

I was told to wait until 12 weeks to whether Nigerian. But I am a fairly new breeder and have LOTS to learn.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

12 weeks is better. The longer you can wait to wether the better

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------

